
iOS 10 is a pleasant surprise for the iPhone 5 and 5C - laktak
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2016/09/good-news-ios-10-runs-pretty-well-on-the-iphone-5-and-5c/
======
Bino
ELI5: How is it a pleasant surprise if it runs slower? I'm sorry I'm not all
that happy my iPhone 5 is getting slower and slower before eventually killed
of.

Should I be happy since "It could had been worse"?

